# Feelings on Light Movers?



## nycdiesel (Jan 13, 2009)

i've finally convinced my wife to let me convert the spare bedroom into a grow room, but i have limited amperage.  

How do you feel about light movers?  

The room is 13' long. Even with a 1000w bulb i'm concerned the light will be to far from plants for to long to give adequate light. The room is also 10' foot wide.:holysheep: 

 I'd luv to fill the space but again electric is a problem. I'd like to cut the room into 4 rectangles with two foot vertical and horizontal paths. Each square would be 22' squared, my calculations state I need 110,000 lumens per square, about a 1000w bulb per but again, electric is a problem.  

To cover a 4' by 13'  space do you think 1 1000w hps/mh bulb on a light mover would be sufficient? (I would use 2 lamps 1 per 4' x 13' space)


----------



## nycdiesel (Jan 14, 2009)

In retro-spec Filling the whole room would be a little crazy. Yea sure i'd only need 1 grow a year but i'd probally have to quit my job to maintain a garden that size. 

 How many square feet can a mover cover with the extra lamp attachment and 2 1kw bulbs? 6' x 6'? 

I know you probably think i'm crazy but instead of doing a perpetual grow, I'd like to see one threw at a time, to keep things simple. I'd like to only do about 2 grows a year, so i can still entertain or vacation without a plant sitter.

P.s. I ordered 50 auto ak-47 - again auto's for simplicity - no need to switch photoperiods - 3 gal pots for whole life - foxfarm ocean forest hopefully no additional nutes needed. I'd like to just water add nutes if necessary. 

I figure 1/2 will make it all the way giving me 1 1/2 lbs fingers crossed giving me 5 - 6 months  or enough time for a regular strain to go from seed to dry. 

450 per oz a week is killing my wife and i. Thats 24k a year!! It's either quit and go on ambien and xanax or do this.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2009)

I only grow in the winter time..I dont use light movers..i do rotate my plants every day..good luck..


----------



## HATCH (Jan 14, 2009)

That Is A Nice Size Space, Just A Thought To Throw At Ya, Two 600w.HPS. On Two Separate 6' Light Mover's, Both With Vented Hood's.
You Could Cover 12' & The Light's Will Never Be Further Then 6' Apart At All Time's.
With The Vented Hood's, You Could Get Closer To The Canopy.

I Have Seen Other's Work With This & Have Great Success, Best Of Luck To Ya On What Ever You Go With!!EH!!

Cheers`;`Hatch`;`


----------



## nycdiesel (Jan 14, 2009)

> Two 600w.HPS. On Two Separate 6' Light Mover's, Both With Vented Hood's.
> You Could Cover 12' & The Light's Will Never Be Further Then 6' Apart At All Time's.
> With The Vented Hood's, You Could Get Closer To The Canopy.



Bar is much cheaper than 2nd rail.

the "light rail" has an additional 12' bar sold as an option you can extend the lights up to 6' from rail. i was thinking positioning bar on 90 degree angel off  rail.  I would extend lights 3' from rail no plant would be >3' from lamp, when the lamp is over it. 

 This would fill room but,  WOULD I HAVE SUFFICENT LIGHT?

are you suggesting mounting bar so its parallel to track? If so, i can place plants off rail/lamps how far?


----------



## Growdude (Jan 14, 2009)

You need 5000 lumens per sq/ft. 4 x 13 =52  52x5000= 260000 lumens

1000 watt HPS puts out~ 150000 lumens
2 1000 watt lights would work great.

Light movers IMO are a waste of money you either have the lumens or you dont. moving the light closer to one plant while moving it away from another
doesnt accomplish anything.


----------



## BigTree420 (Jan 14, 2009)

:yeahthat: and if you use more lower wattage lights i.e. 5-400w lights you would cover every square inch with the light you need...jmo

but if electricity usage is a problem just build a smaller grow box in the room and use that...ventilation would be easier also


----------



## Tater (Jan 14, 2009)

If light movers are a waste of money why do you bother rotating your plants?  Light movers were designed to accomplish what you do the hard way.  No offense but a light mover is the only way to accomplish equal lighting in a long and narrow space without adding more lights, which increases cost, running cost, heat,  ventilations requirements etc etc etc.  In this situation a light mover would be ideal.  IMO moving your plants around daily by hand is a waste of time and effort when you could come up with a much more practical solution to the problem.


----------



## Tater (Jan 14, 2009)

BigTree420: 400 aren't nearly as efficient as 600 watt bulbs.

400 watt bulbs are for closet grows.  I got 3 400watters and a 600 watter and I wish when I started I never wasted my money on these 400watt.  I only bought one and had 2 gifted to me through a divorce.  A woman scorned and all that.  But I'll tell you this much they are getting replaced with 600 watt digitals as soon as funds will allow.

The  cost difference between a 400 watt and a 600 watt bulb is about 20 dollars give or take.  The cost difference between said ballasts is about 30 bucks give or take.

A 400 watt bulb puts out about 50 000 lumens give or take depending on the manufacturer and ballast used.

A 600 watt puts out on average 90 000 lumens once again give or take these are all rough numbers.

So for a 13% cost increase you recieve 40 000 more lumens.  So to equal the amount of lumens of a single 600 you would need two 400 watters.  So to replace 2 600's you need 4 400's.  A light mover is what 2-300 bucks.

So 2 600's would be a way way smarter investment.  They are more efficient than both 1000's and 400's, produce less heat than a 1000 and not much more than a 400.  You would need to purchase 4 400's spending nearly twice the capital to recieve the same end result.  Please all of you that are against light movers explain to me how this makes sense.  If you can I'll drink my bong water.


----------



## HATCH (Jan 14, 2009)

nycdiesel said:
			
		

> Bar is much cheaper than 2nd rail.
> 
> the "light rail" has an additional 12' bar sold as an option you can extend the lights up to 6' from rail. i was thinking positioning bar on 90 degree angel off rail. I would extend lights 3' from rail no plant would be >3' from lamp, when the lamp is over it.
> 
> ...


 
Weather You Use 1 12' Bar Or 2 Separate 6' Track's, You Would Have The Light's 6' Apart, They Will Run In Same Direction 6' Apart One In Front Of The Other, Go To The End Of The Track, Then Follow Each Other Back To The Other End. Did That Make Better Since???
You Said Your Space Was 4' x 13' Right?? A Side By Side Bar Wouldn't Help You Much.

You Also Said That Amperage Was A Problem Right? 2-600w Would = Maybe 3 Or 4 More Amp. Then A 1000w., But You Get 200w. More Of Light & About 30,000 More Lum.'s.

& Yes Light Mover Are A Great Investment For A Long Narrow Grow Space!!!

Hope That Is More Clearer For Ya??


----------



## Growdude (Jan 14, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> If light movers are a waste of money why do you bother rotating your plants?



I just think that with proper coverage moving your plants around is a waste as well.
No matter what you do, move plants or move the light some part of the plant is now in the "dark"


To each his own and if you like them then thats great.


----------



## nycdiesel (Jan 14, 2009)

> You Said Your Space Was 4' x 13' Right??



10' x 13'


This is what i was thinking of using with 3 1kw lamps 


Light Rail 5, Motor, Crossbar, 8' rail	    	
SKU: LR5SYS   
Weight: 18.8 lbs.
Suggested Retail: $466.95

From the all new "triple duty" extruded aluminum track, super "wide-n-stable" carriage with steel on steel carrier bearings, to the high torque instrument grade drive motor with ball bearing output shaft and "sure grip" dual drive design. The new Light Rail 5 is more than capable of moving 2 or 3 lamps, side by side or fore and aft.


----------



## Tater (Jan 14, 2009)

Give it a try, and show us a grow journal.  I'll bet once you dial it in you hit more than a pound per light.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 14, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> No matter what you do, move plants or move the light some part of the plant is now in the "dark"


 
True, true. But then...  Some part of the plant that was in the dark has come into the light. Sounds like an arguement for commercial vs. personal. Commercial purposes dictate using a mover over long distances to aquire and service a larger crop space. For personal you might consider using a light mover over a short distance to improve light _penetration,_ giving your plants a different look every few minutes.


----------



## mendo local (Jan 15, 2009)

Something about lights moving around while im not in there scares me. too many moving parts. Bad things can happen. Just my opinion.


----------



## HATCH (Jan 15, 2009)

nycdiesel said:
			
		

> 10' x 13'
> 
> 
> This is what i was thinking of using with 3 1kw lamps
> ...


 
Ya Bro That Will Work Great, Are You Going To Have Enough Amperage To Run 3-1kw.??  And All The Intake  Exhaust Fan's??  If So Ya, That Will Most Definitely Kck Some major ***!!!EH!!!
Can't Wait To See You Get Everything Put Together & Rolling!!,, Best Of Luck`;`Hatch`;`


----------



## HATCH (Jan 15, 2009)

mendo local said:
			
		

> Something about lights moving around while im not in there scares me. too many moving parts. Bad things can happen. Just my opinion.


 
If You Set Them Up Right From The Get Go, They Will Run Effortlessly For Ever.:hubba:


----------

